# Cheesecloth Ghosts and Liquid Starch ?



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

My wife got hers at Ben Franklins. Those Ghost are so cute.

Cary


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

I have bought liquid starch at our local grocery stores


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm........that's where I looked and I couldn't find it. Maybe I didn't look close enough!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I've done those before. I bought "Stiffy" from Wal-Mart. It's in the paint section 
They also carry it at Michaels, for more money, of course. 
I'm not sure if Stiffy IS starch, or just something similar, but it goes on as a liquid, dries hard and doesn't discolor your fabric, or stick to anything.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Here's a link to a site that sells it, they have a description there
FabricOrigami Store-Stiffy Fabric Stiffener


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome!! Thank you sheepie!! I never would have thought to check the paint section.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Or buy glue that dries clear and use that. You can buy large amounts of clear glue from Home Depot or Lowes


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

WW...that startch is in the laundry detergent aisle, I had to look pretty hard for it too. Its in a plastic container like softner comes in & there is only one brand of it, if you cannot find it try to get a clerk that works that aisle to help you. I at 1st bought the wrong thing but when I went back I went from bottle to bottle very slowly & I found it.

I'm trying to make the big ghost, the frame got built last year but we did not have time to finish it all. Hang on if you read this & I'll pull ya a link from my web site.

here ya go: tfreestandingghost

on that table is the starch in those blue pastic jugs...its called "Sta-Flo" liquid starch

muf


----------



## ravenhawk (Oct 10, 2008)

Get styrofoam balls at Hobby Lobby or Michaels and use them for the heads and to drape the fabric over. Then you can run a rod or rebar through the head and into the ground to hold in place. Or you can cut the balls in half and then be able to make two.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh wow Muffy......now of course I HAVE to make one of those!!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 8, 2006)

I had trouble finding liquid starch as well.. I went to Target, Foodmax grocery store, Dollar Tree, 99cents store and then WAL-MART is where I found it. I was about to give up!

It's in the laundry detergent aisle.. There was only 3 left when I went to mines. It cost about $2.50. This is what it looks like:


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

YUp...Yup...thats its!!


----------

